
Sama'sTweet: nearly everyone that tries to copy YC includes either a coworking.. - r_singh
https://twitter.com/sama/status/567412740562513921
======
r_singh
This tweet became a hot discussion on twitter between Sam, Dave and many
others who had something to say.

IMHO Sam took a strong stance with his tweets; he probably has a justified
reason for doing so. Many subsequent replies gave examples of successful
startups that worked at co-working spaces as a counter argument.

I would like to know what HN thinks about this. Can a co-working space really
be the reason why many incubators don't work? There are a few examples that
suggest otherwise; so this may be a not so meaningful pattern that Sam seems
to support?

------
natch
This topic deserves a full Sama essay imho, but I'd venture that maintaining a
coworking space would be a major energy suck for management. And no, coworking
spaces do not manage themselves, although to those that do not contribute, it
may appear they do.

Plus it would attract people who are not scrappy enough to use their own
workspace solutions (garage, apartment, kitchen if need be).

~~~
r_singh
What do you mean by "people who are not scrappy enough"?

~~~
natch
I'd point you to one definition of the word here:

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=scrappy](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=scrappy)

There are several definitions there... warning, it's user-submitted content,
and not all of the definitions match my meaning. The definition by user
'preshere' (scroll down one page or so) is the one that matches my meaning.

------
benologist
Having everyone find their own individual accommodation and work spaces just
gives people who don't already live there a whole lot of hassle, for what
advantage?

~~~
r_singh
The tweet isn't clear about the advantage. Many of the subsequent replies try
to sum the advantages, without much success (which is why I submitted the link
here).

~~~
benologist
I think this is actually a bit of a fake argument. Everyone is focused on
"coworking" as a giant collective open office where nobody can concentrate.

The other option is private offices within coworking spaces.

